# DBol powder to caps question



## phosphor (Apr 5, 2011)

I did tons of research before delving into making my own and mixed it with anositol powder (it's what I had laying around). First time taking my caps - and first time ever taking dbol actually. I was very careful in the whole process of the measurements and mixing the two compounds. I didn't want to get nothing but inositol in one and a big dose of dbol in the next. I mixed it doing 1/1 ratio, then kept adding the inositol over again based on the instuctions until it was all mixed using a mortar and pestle. I ended up with 25mg each cap (from my calculations). 

Each time I take a cap (2 times a day) I feel flushed like I took a niacin tab and feel a bit prickly - is this normal? No diff on my lifts yet - although I wouldn't know too much, since I just started lifting again after a long layoff and just started taking the bol. Just wondering if the symptoms are normal or not - I don't want to leave this earth a dumbass or cripple myself being a human guinea pig.


----------



## Klutch (Apr 6, 2011)

im not sure about mixing. but if you havent lifted in a while. i say you should lift for at least 3 months natural so your joints and ligaments can get used to it again. so you dont hurt yourself. just my 2 cent...


----------



## phosphor (Apr 6, 2011)

That's one thing that won't help me in this case - I have tendonitis in my elbow. The longer I workout, the more pain I get. I will be making a call on Friday to get a shot though. I do pretty good warmups and stretching before pounding weights, but ultimately your route is the safer way to go.


----------



## yerg (Apr 10, 2011)

i mix my own caps, but that shoudlnt have anything to do with the symptoms your having.  What is the inostinol for???? filler???  I use protein.


----------



## yerg (Apr 10, 2011)

inostinol is a fat burner isnt it????  I know ive heard of it before.  I know there are supplements with it.  Cant remember what it does though..


----------



## phosphor (Apr 11, 2011)

yerg said:


> inostinol is a fat burner isnt it????  I know ive heard of it before.  I know there are supplements with it.  Cant remember what it does though..



I believe it's a form of b complex. Fun fact: some drug dealers would cut it with coke.


----------



## yerg (Apr 11, 2011)

shit thats right.  Thats where ive heard of it!!lol


----------



## brundel (Apr 11, 2011)

Inositol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## brundel (Apr 11, 2011)

In the future I would use something else for filler.
I use creatine and MSM.


----------



## brundel (Apr 11, 2011)

Thats not how dianabol makes me feel.
Probably the filler.


----------

